
Tesla is raising prices after backtracking on store closures - BoorishBears
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/11/tech/tesla-price-rises/index.html
======
forthehorde
Elon Musk seams like a better visionary than economist. I like the person in
general because he's being sincere about his actions, but the market these
days is very competitive and I guess it makes him hard to realize the ideas he
has in mind. I recall he said he liked reading Ian Banks, a sci-fi author that
wrote a very innovative literature with unique view of the future. I can sense
the same when listening to Musks interviews.

